

Ad clicks on Google.com up 25%, on publishers websites down 12% – adblockers? - xyby
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/google-revenue-hurt-by-rising-dollar-1429819888-lMyQjAxMTE1ODIxMzkyMTM1Wj

======
xyby
This is the chart I refer to in the title:

[http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/BT-
AB408_GOOGLE_16...](http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/BT-
AB408_GOOGLE_16U_20150423184805.jpg)

Why would adsense banners bring in 12% less then last year? The internet is on
the rise, so you would expect a healthy gowth.

Are these the adblockers that are at play here?

